# We all have our vises, if it's any console-ation, some have two



## Brink

Starting with some red oak

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony




----------



## Johnturner




----------



## woodtickgreg




----------



## Spinartist




----------



## Brink

Spinartist said:


>



This has to have black walnut, too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1




----------



## Schroedc

New bench?


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> New bench?



Technically, yes.
But not really.
It's like a bench, but not being used as one.
But it will get used


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Spinartist

Desk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Technically, yes.
> But not really.
> It's like a bench, but not being used as one.
> But it will get used



Yuppie vanity?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> Technically, yes.
> But not really.
> It's like a bench, but not being used as one.
> But it will get used



So it's like @Mike1950 's lathe? Technically, it's a lathe, but it's not being used as one. It is being used... as a bench. 

So, A=B and B=C so A=C... this bench will be used as a lathe! Pretty standard logic...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> So it's like @Mike1950 's lathe? Technically, it's a lathe, but it's not being used as one. It is being used... as a bench.
> 
> So, A=B and B=C so A=C... this bench will be used as a lathe! Pretty standard logic...




Grrr

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Wildthings

Maybe a "console"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

Wildthings said:


> Maybe a "console"



Brink doesn't really strike me as the consoling type...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> So it's like @Mike1950 's lathe? Technically, it's a lathe, but it's not being used as one. It is being used... as a bench.
> 
> So, A=B and B=C so A=C... this bench will be used as a lathe! Pretty standard logic...



I'm not making a stoopid lathe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Brink doesn't really strike me as the consoling type...



Sure I am

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Brink

Making longs and wides into shorts and narrowers

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

That is a very cool old worm drive skill saw!! One day I will stumble onto one of those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

woodtickgreg said:


> That is a very cool old worm drive skill saw!! One day I will stumble onto one of those.



I bought a 60's Milwaukee worm drive saw for a buck. Put a new cord on it and it's given years of service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Been millin' and thrillin'

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Glue, nap, repeat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Shop Dog seems pretty laid back this morning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Shop Dog seems pretty laid back this morning



In between bouts of rambunctiousness

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

3-1/2"x 5-1/2"x 34" QS red oak

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking




----------



## Brink

Milling ang glueing more red oak

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CWS

Brink said:


> Sure I am
> 
> View attachment 130391


Looks like those two guys are really in love!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Big legs

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1

You better hope your wife didn't misunderstand you, like you keep misunderstanding her, on that one!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink

A little layout time

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Big tenons

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

If it's not perfect, off to the burn pile

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Brink

1 of 3 are done

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

No shop dog today?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brinksters is making a new work bench.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> No shop dog today?



Was too quiet in the shop for her liking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Brinksters is making a new work bench.......



I am.
Sorta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

Rough shaped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Cloud lifts? 
Should I?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Yes - less of a dust collection point

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Yes - less of a dust collection point



What dust?
Who cares?
The cleaning crew (not one person) will just have to deal with it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> What dust?
> Who cares?
> The cleaning crew (not one person) will just have to deal with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> View attachment 131707



Exactly, X 4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cloud lifts yes! Just because they are cool and an element that I dig.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Cloud lifts?
> Should I?



What does the customer say?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Lots of double M&T joints, some cloud lifts.
This project is huge! Keep in mind, this will have six legs total. My work bench is 68" long, almost 20" too short

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

87" long

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink

Drawers? 
Should I?
Think I should?
Oak frame....what should drawers be?


----------



## Tony

Yes 

Cherry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Mesquite


----------



## Brink

Lou Currier said:


> Mesquite



I've never seen a mesquite tree


----------



## Wildthings

Brink said:


> I've never seen a mesquite tree



Mesquite tree <<<<<<< Look here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Wildthings said:


> Mesquite tree <<<<<<< Look here



That's without a doubt not NY. 

PT Cruisers are different color up here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NeilYeag

Purple People Eater PT Cruiser..........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Drawers?
> Should I?
> Think I should?
> Oak frame....what should drawers be?


Yes, something darker than the oak, not lighter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> That's without a doubt not NY.
> 
> PT Cruisers are different color up here.
> 
> View attachment 131960
> 
> View attachment 131961



It's beautiful wood Brink! That tree is going to give me some awesome wood! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Koa drawers for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes, something darker than the oak, not lighter.



But what if the oak becomes darker?


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Koa drawers for sure.



I don't think that grows around here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Brink said:


> I don't think that grows around here



@Don Ratcliff said he would send you some really high quality curly koa gratis

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> But what if the oak becomes darker?



Most everything else will darken as well. Cherry surely will. And Mesquite. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> I've never seen a mesquite tree





Brink said:


> I've never seen a mesquite tree[/QUOTE
> 
> Ya do not use trees to make drawers ya use boards- Stupid monkeys....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> View attachment 131974



I've always loved that look! One day I'll make one with that style. Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner

I would consider ash. This will be in your shop and have a lot of humidity and temperature fluctuations. Ash has very little movement and will hold up to those conditions. You can always stain it if you want visual contrast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> I would consider ash. This will be in your shop and have a lot of humidity and temperature fluctuations. Ash has very little movement and will hold up to those conditions. You can always stain it if you want visual contrast.



ahhhh, this isn't for me


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I don't think that grows around here



I've got a pile of Koa I'll be milling in about a week. I could hook you up, at a reasonable price even


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> I've got a pile of Koa I'll be milling in about a week. I could hook you up, at a reasonable price even



you have 75-100 bd ft?


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> you have 75-100 bd ft?



Depends on how long you need it but yes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Brink

Tenon Nation

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

I see the mortises came out on top though....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> I see the mortises came out on top though....



Some are on the sides, too


----------



## Steve Walker

Brink said:


> Drawers?
> Should I?
> Think I should?
> Oak frame....what should drawers be?




More oak, maybe fumed.... or blackened with vinegar/steel wool and sanded back lightly???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

More stock prep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> More stock prep
> 
> View attachment 132384

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> More stock prep
> 
> View attachment 132384



It's all dirty....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> It's all dirty....



Moma likes it that way

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> It's all dirty....



Fixed it

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Sneaking up on perfect fit

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Sneaking up on perfect fit
> 
> View attachment 132452
> 
> View attachment 132453
> 
> View attachment 132454
> 
> View attachment 132455



Which block plane is that? I've got a 140 but it's only open on one side.


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Which block plane is that? I've got a 140 but it's only open on one side.



It's an R220


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Which block plane is that? I've got a 140 but it's only open on one side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Interesting. The one thing I do like about the 140 is the skewed blade. I'm trying to find a 289 to replace my 78 and why I like the 46 over the 45 for plowing dados.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Interesting. The one thing I do like about the 140 is the skewed blade. I'm trying to find a 289 to replace my 78 and why I like the 46 over the 45 for plowing dados.



If you know how to sharpen, then you don't need no skewed blade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> If you know how to sharpen, then you don't need no skewed blade



I know how to sharpen, and no I don't NEED a skewed blade. I just WANT a skewed blade

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Dovetails...
Big ones.

I think it needs some


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Mark for the socket



 

Saw the lines to establish the walls



 

Chop out the waste



 

Pare the walls, and flatten the bottom

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Many dovetail sockets later...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink

2/3 test fitted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist

Please, please, *PLEASE!!*
All y'all who know how to do this kind of woodwork, teach it to some worthy young-uns!!!!!!! 
*PLEASE!!*

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

The young'uns would all be passed out before they were through with breakfast! They'd never make it to class!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Sometimes I cheat

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

A myriad of tenons, mortises, sockets, grooves and dovetails. 
Anyone making sense of this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> A myriad of tenons, mortises, sockets, grooves and dovetails.
> Anyone making sense of this?
> 
> View attachment 133114



When do we ever make sense here???

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> When do we ever make sense here???



I always make perfect sense to me

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> I always make perfect sense to me



That explains a lot.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Final smoothing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

And glue up

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Drawers?
They need drawer pulls.

Hmmmmm, what to do for drawer pulls?


----------



## DKMD

Brink said:


> Drawers?
> They need drawer pulls.
> 
> Hmmmmm, what to do for drawer pulls?



Carved bananas?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Figuring on figured cherry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Rough shaped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Cherry drawer pulls on tiger stripe maple

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD

Weird looking banana.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Weird looking banana.



Canned the idea, he didn't think a carved banana was apeeling

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Brink

Four drawer pulls done, four more to go

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

I really like those pulls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Drawer pulls are done, except for some ebony accents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink

A couple of things came in the mail.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc

I want to know, after this customer tires of this piece of furniture, can some woodworker turn it into a decent bench in their shop????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> I want to know, after this customer tires of this piece of furniture, can some woodworker turn it into a decent bench in their shop????



It will already be a decent bench

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Ebony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Drawer pulls are done. Now they sit in sun and let the cherry darken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Glue up

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Drawer frames.

I do love cutting joinery

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

More joinery.
Cut by hand. This will be drawer divider, and sockets for guides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Diggin it!


----------



## Brink

Tiger stripe maple

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I see a bunch of defects in that wood. You better just send it to my house and I will dispose of it properly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Did a little machining to make a hand wheel fit on a vise screw.
Started figuring out vise hardware position.

Reactions: Way Cool 5 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink

Mortis for lower link on leg vise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Working with a hangover

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Maple for drawer guides

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Workbench envy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

FYI, that thing is a bit heavy


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'm guessing it is designed to go against a wall by the foot design.


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm guessing it is designed to go against a wall by the foot design.



You guess correctly, grasshopper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

Complicated looking joint. Surprisingly easy to cut. This houses the drawer divider, and allows easy install of the drawer guides.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Brink said:


> FYI, that thing is a bit heavy


I was just wondering where the crane is to lift that thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Brink said:


> Making longs and wides into shorts and narrowers
> 
> View attachment 130685




What with that thing with the cord when I see a non-corded version hanging on the wall. You're not getting soft on us are you Jon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Kenbo said:


> What with that thing with the cord when I see a non-corded version hanging on the wall. You're not getting soft on us are you Jon?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Brink

Assembled and sanded

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes, something darker than the oak, not lighter.





Brink said:


> But what if the oak becomes darker?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn that's going to be a gorgeous bench!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

A show piece bench....I'd be afraid to work on that for fear of scratching it....

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> A show piece bench....I'd be afraid to work on that for fear of scratching it....



You have seen @Mike1950 's, right? I know he's not afraid to use his bench.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nice work. As always! are legs going to have levelers.


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> You have seen @Mike1950 's, right? I know he's not afraid to use his bench.



Yikes My poor bench has been used.


----------



## Mr. Peet

I almost found my bench, but lost it again...However the vise sticks out enough to use it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

I know a couple other guys around here that have that problem. Right now, mine's about to that point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

An entire week, waiting for the first coat of poly to dry.
Last Friday, I took a heat gun to the base and gently warmed it up. Also had the heater on to get the temp up to 90.

Problem was, while I waited a day for the Minwax stain to dry, it wasn’t enough. With some heat, the oil was oozing out of the pores. 
After drying and using a green pad on it, I sprayed a light coat of shellac, then a brushed second coat of poly.

I think I got it, this time

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> An entire week, waiting for the first coat of poly to dry.
> Last Friday, I took a heat gun to the base and gently warmed it up. Also had the heater on to get the temp up to 90.
> 
> Problem was, while I waited a day for the Minwax stain to dry, it wasn’t enough. With some heat, the oil was oozing out of the pores.
> After drying and using a green pad on it, I sprayed a light coat of shellac, then a brushed second coat of poly.
> 
> I think I got it, this time
> 
> View attachment 134737
> 
> View attachment 134736
> 
> View attachment 134738



I hate when finish won't cooperate. Sprayed a car one time, and apparently the catalyst (which we'd just gotten from our supplier) was less than active. It took 4 days in the booth at full bake to get it to finally harden. We couldn't strip and start over as there was almost a grand in basecoat on that car. Left it in the sun for another two weeks before we started cutting and buffing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

The bench base is beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

DKMD said:


> The bench base is beautiful!



I'm just waiting for him to throw a sheet of Formica on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> I'm just waiting for him to throw a sheet of Formica on it



Maybe Corian...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Maybe Corian...



It would be gorgeous with a neat piece of granite but not exactly a workbench then


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> It would be gorgeous with a neat piece of granite but not exactly a workbench then



Best thing is, it’s not exactly a workbench

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag

_ An entire week, waiting for the first coat of poly to dry.
Last Friday, I took a heat gun to the base and gently warmed it up. Also had the heater on to get the temp up to 90._

Precisely why I hate finishing. Seems like I always end up with issues, or worse I try to rush it and then end up with poor results. But from the pics looks like you nailed it as usual. The color tone looks really great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Cutting spacers and mounting drawer guides

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Love the look of unfinished maple against finished oak

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn fine piece of work Brink. I definitely think it’s worthy of granite even if it is a workbench.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn fine piece of work Brink. I definitely think it’s worthy of granite even if it is a workbench.



With granite it'd be great for lapping planes and blades

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn fine piece of work Brink. I definitely think it’s worthy of granite even if it is a workbench.



Naaaah... Brazilian soapstone

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink

Drawer guides and kickers are done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Drawer fronts

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Getting drawer parts prepped.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Oh man, it's going to be beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Brink

Building drawers

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink

Oops, tails are too long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Or are they?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Most people hide drawer dovetail joints. I think it's such a cool looking joint that I usually accent and display them as part of the piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I think he is going to use them as a way to hold on a drawer front.


----------



## Brink

Some progress

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> Oops, tails are too long
> 
> View attachment 135506



Uh oh....monkey tails are too long?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> Uh oh....monkey tails are too long?



Stoopid monkeys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Now to DT the drawer backs. For these I go fast and simple. I figure the best spacing so the waste will be as wide arm chisels



 

Then use a coping saw to get close to base lines



 

A few whacks with a mallet, and they’re done

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Spinartist

Now that's a sharp chisel!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Precise cutting, and getting close to base line with coping saw makes fitting DT’s fast.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg

Thats some beautiful curly maple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

14’-5/4 x 10 walnut is in the wings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

Something tells me momma brink was saying, "Would put that @$#%@^$! cell phone down and get your end!"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Resawing and bookmatching maple

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist




----------



## rocky1

But they aren't in alphabetical order!


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> But they aren't in alphabetical order!



But they are in order

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Bookmatching and grain matching side panels

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Last of the side panels is glued up

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Solid maple drawer bottoms

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ClintW

Beautiful wood and even more beautiful work! Your skill is amazing and just seeing what you do encourages me to get in the shop and do more work by hand!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink

ClintW said:


> Beautiful wood and even more beautiful work! Your skill is amazing and just seeing what you do encourages me to get in the shop and do more work by hand!



Thank you so much!

But hate to say, most of today was a power tool day


----------



## Brink

Many, many drawer bottoms

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink

So many maple panels

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Flattening and raising drawer bottoms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

I got 5 of 8 drawers assembled

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Practicing making some shallow square holes

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Some ebony

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

One drawer ready for finish

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> One drawer ready for finish
> 
> View attachment 137743
> 
> View attachment 137744



Is there a screw under that plug or are they just an accent?


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Is there a screw under that plug or are they just an accent?



Just an accent.


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Is there a screw under that plug or are they just an accent?



Screws in my dovetails? Really?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Screws in my dovetails? Really?



I didn't figure there were, but if you don't ask you'll never know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Tiger stripe maple drawers with cherry pulls and ebony accents are ready for finish.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Looking good....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Can't wait to see it pop with the finish!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Screws in my dovetails? Really?



So how big a screw??


----------



## Mike1950

Nice work Jon. Greene and Greene Hybrid

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Mike1950 said:


> So how big a screw??



I’m confused on the ebony plugs... won’t the paint mostly hide the screw heads anyway?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> I’m confused on the ebony plugs... won’t the paint mostly hide the screw heads anyway?



(Sigh) 
You carefully cut in around them when painting

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Wildthings

Brink said:


> (Sigh)
> You carefully cut in around them when painting


If you're going to paint it black then no worries about cutting in around them!! Just a thought!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink

Getting the back and side panels ready

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

To make this bench as light as possible for moving, the back and side panels can be removed after the top is removed. Grooves were put in the legs way back when they were milled.

Reactions: Way Cool 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> To make this bench as light as possible for moving, the back and side panels can be removed after the top is removed. Grooves were put in the legs way back when they were milled.
> 
> View attachment 138194
> 
> View attachment 138193
> 
> View attachment 138195



That is a great idea!! No sense getting a hernia if you don't have to!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

That looks fantastic Brink! I just caught up with this thread, I thought it was about vices or something....


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> That is a great idea!! No sense getting a hernia if you don't have to!



Right now, this is weighing in at over 400 lbs.


----------



## Brink

barry richardson said:


> That looks fantastic Brink! I just caught up with this thread, I thought it was about vices or something....



Wait for it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

I see now, My god, that's one dandy of a work bench!


----------



## Brink

barry richardson said:


> I see now, My god, that's one dandy of a work bench!



Wait till you see the twist at the end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> Wait till you see the twist at the end


----------



## Mr. Peet

Brink said:


> Wait till you see the twist at the end



Can't wait until you POST it.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1




----------



## Brink

Finish day

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Quality control inspection

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink

Wet sand, and final coat of finish

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm getting eager to see this when it's finished getting finished....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> I'm getting eager to see this when it's finished getting finished....



Still so much to do


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

I can't wait till you get the top on this thing. It is going to be massive.


----------



## Brink

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I can't wait till you get the top on this thing. It is going to be massive.



Massive in two pieces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Took nearly a week to dry to the point I could do the final wet sand and polishing of the drawers.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Get that oak and maple monstrosity out of my shop...


And bring in....


The black walnut!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink

Getting ready to rip these boards to size

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

You get any slower, you gonna hafta move to Canada and buy a blue lighter!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Brink

Started gluing up

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

Brink said:


> Took nearly a week to dry to the point I could do the final wet sand and polishing of the drawers.
> 
> View attachment 139423
> 
> View attachment 139425
> 
> View attachment 139426
> 
> View attachment 139424
> 
> View attachment 139427


Please tells your not wet sanding the inside of the drawers..... BTW, what's in the spray bottle?


----------



## Brink

barry richardson said:


> Please tells your not wet sanding the inside of the drawers..... BTW, what's in the spray bottle?



Wet sanded them inside, outside and bottom. 

In the bottle is a 15% mix of Simple Green and water. I use it for wet sanding, on my diamond sharpening plates, cleaning tools and such.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Jeff M.

Brink, Those are turning out really cool. What is the joint called you used on the drawer, is that a box joint or is that still considered a dovetail? Either way very neat, I like the way you let the pins?, stick out of the front a little, added a real cool touch. Very Nice work so far. I will be watching the rest of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Jeff M. said:


> Brink, Those are turning out really cool. What is the joint called you used on the drawer, is that a box joint or is that still considered a dovetail? Either way very neat, I like the way you let the pins?, stick out of the front a little, added a real cool touch. Very Nice work so far. I will be watching the rest of this.



It’s a pillowed dovetail joint

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jeff M.

Brink said:


> It’s a pillowed dovetail joint


Thank You, It looks really cool on those drawers. I like the way the whole thing is turning out, but that is my favorite part so far, definitely!


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## rocky1

Uh oh... the @Kenbo Canadian is falling behind!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jeff M.




----------



## Brink

These pieces are fairly thick and I needed to trim the ends.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink

120” long. That’s ten feet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jeff M.

Brink said:


> These pieces are fairly thick and I needed to trip the ends.
> 
> View attachment 140401


How do you trip feet Brink???
All in all really coming along. Love your saw and square!!


----------



## Jeff M.

Brink said:


> These pieces are fairly thick and I needed to trip the ends.
> 
> View attachment 140401


trip the ends. I forgot how to read. sorry brink, I thought it was a technique I can learn.


----------



## Brink

Jeff M. said:


> trip the ends. I forgot how to read. sorry brink, I thought it was a technique I can learn.



I fixed it. I meant trim the ends. 
I cant make the speling good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jeff M.

Brink said:


> I fixed it. I meant trim the ends.
> I cant make the speling good


Thats ok when I first typed the message I typed Bring, HA and then I fixed it. lol
Me no make speling good eether

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jeff M.

lookin good brink


Brink said:


> So many maple panels
> 
> View attachment 137171
> 
> View attachment 137169
> 
> View attachment 137170


Brink in the first picture of this post I noticed a bunch of your planes handles are well they look cut, am I seeing that right? if so why they like that?


----------



## Brink

Jeff M. said:


> lookin good brink
> 
> Brink in the first picture of this post I noticed a bunch of your planes handles are well they look cut, am I seeing that right? if so why they like that?



They’re broken. That’s my stash of future projects


----------



## Jeff M.

Brink said:


> They’re broken. That’s my stash of future projects


thats cool it just looks like some real clean breaks i wasnt sure if there was a purpose for it. Are there some pretty collectible planes there, I got what I think is a 70's Stanley handyman Jackplane, but I have not ran into anyone say anthing good about planes of that year. Likewise. i noticed In the picture a couple post back it looks like you changed out your plane iron and chip breaker, was it wore out or are there certain years that do not have good irons?


----------



## Jeff M.

No H1205 or HI205


----------



## Jeff M.

it says C 74 1/2 x 1 right behind the mouth of the plane, does that make it a 74 or is that something else


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brinkster's going old school on us again with the B/W photos.
@Jeff M. Start a new thread on the hand tool discussion in the hand tool forum, you'll get much more detailed answers and won't hijack brinks thread.
Tag Brink when you do, I'm sure he will jump right in the discussion, Colin and myself and others will put our 2 cents in as well.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> Brinkster's going old school on us again with the B/W photos.
> @Jeff M. Start a new thread on the hand tool discussion in the hand tool forum, you'll get much more detailed answers and won't hijack brinks thread.
> Tag Brink when you do, I'm sure he will jump right in the discussion, Colin and myself and others will put our 2 cents in as well.



You know, if everyone put their 2 cents in a pot X 6 years and 2 months, there’d be enough of a go away fund to get me to leave.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Jeff M. said:


> thats cool it just looks like some real clean breaks i wasnt sure if there was a purpose for it. Are there some pretty collectible planes there, I got what I think is a 70's Stanley handyman Jackplane, but I have not ran into anyone say anthing good about planes of that year. Likewise. i noticed In the picture a couple post back it looks like you changed out your plane iron and chip breaker, was it wore out or are there certain years that do not have good irons?
> 
> View attachment 140481



The Handyman planes are Stanley’s lower cost planes. Not machined as well as their standard versions.
But, tuned up and sharp, they will work very well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> You know, if everyone put their 2 cents in a pot X 6 years and 2 months, there’d be enough of a go away fund to get me to leave.



Ok, I think it's time to be brutally honest, We have no intention of ever paying you to go away. You're way too amusing. We keep you around for the comedy.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Ok, I think it's time to be brutally honest, We have no intention of ever paying you to go away. You're way too amusing. We keep you around for the comedy.



Time to switch gears and make sure I’m being amused.........

At someone’s expense.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> Time to switch gears and make sure I’m being amused.........
> 
> At someone’s expense.



Do you prefer shenanigans or monkey business? We'll see what we can do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jeff M.




----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> Do you prefer shenanigans or monkey business? We'll see what we can do.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Brink said:


> You know, if everyone put their 2 cents in a pot X 6 years and 2 months, there’d be enough of a go away fund to get me to leave.


You ain't going nowhere, get back to work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> Do you prefer shenanigans or monkey business? We'll see what we can do.



I want both


----------



## Brink

Spinartist said:


> View attachment 140505



A monkey with a rifle is like a mule with a spinning wheel.
No one knows where he got it, and he sure as heck doesn’t know how to use it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Brink

Geese, talk about not hijacking Brinks thread.

Stoopid monkeys

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey

so, back to woodworking...........it appears some of you actually use wood planes?? They just don't sit on the shelf and look pretty????


----------



## Brink

Gdurfey said:


> so, back to woodworking...........it appears some of you actually use wood planes?? They just don't sit on the shelf and look pretty????



Some of us just like the old stuff

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Gdurfey said:


> so, back to woodworking...........it appears some of you actually use wood planes?? They just don't sit on the shelf and look pretty????



To be technical, the one in that picture is referred to as a metallic plane as the body is solid metal, I do believe he has a few transitional planes with wood bases and cast uppers, but I don't know if I've ever seen a wood plane in his shop.  @Brink ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I had the opportunity to buy about 10 antique "wood" planes...guess I need to get them out and photo them and see if there is anything there worth something besides looking cool. I love old tools!! This opportunity fell in my lap and my wallet flew open before my mouth did (which is actually saying quite a lot)

@Brink, what year, 75 or 76; and more importantly, is she still on the road with you??????? Besides the 75 in my avatar, I have a red 76 that is about 98% original; no vetter or bags; but NOT restored. Just good ole faded paint but it needs a valve job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> To be technical, the one in that picture is referred to as a metallic plane as the body is solid metal, I do believe he has a few transitional planes with wood bases and cast uppers, but I don't know if I've ever seen a wood plane in his shop.  @Brink ?



I had a woodie jointer and coffin plane. They were sent away.
I do have some woodie moulding planes that I use on occasion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Gdurfey said:


> I had the opportunity to buy about 10 antique "wood" planes...guess I need to get them out and photo them and see if there is anything there worth something besides looking cool. I love old tools!! This opportunity fell in my lap and my wallet flew open before my mouth did (which is actually saying quite a lot)
> 
> @Brink, what year, 75 or 76; and more importantly, is she still on the road with you??????? Besides the 75 in my avatar, I have a red 76 that is about 98% original; no vetter or bags; but NOT restored. Just good ole faded paint but it needs a valve job.



My bike is an early ‘75 model

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Brink said:


> Some of us just like the old stuff
> 
> View attachment 140556



Like Mama Da’Brink...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Don Ratcliff said:


> Like Mama Da’Brink...



I told her you think she’s old.
Here comes the rage!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

Striving for seamless

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Lots of milling. Filled 55 gal drum this weekend

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Glueage

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

Do not let the crazy Canadian see that, he'll have to run out and buy some more bigger clamps.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Going through some glue

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jeff M.

I would say, wow that is looking nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Half of this top is now bigger than my workbench

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jeff M.

never have too many clamps

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc

You should keep that thing you're building to replace your current workbench

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> You should keep that thing you're building to replace your current workbench



I’d like to, but it’s to big in every direction (except height)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

One half of the top is ready to be flattened.

Start with trimming the edges. At 3-1/2” thick, it’s too thick for my skillsaw



 

Start making reference cuts to figure out flat and no twist


 

Winding squares, always checking for twist


 

Nothing pretty about hogging out waste with a scrub plane


 

This is only half of the top, the other half is waiting it’s turn

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jeff M.

@Brink Hey Buddy looking good, using a square to check for twist is a great idea!!! I was always under impression you would have to make a wood ones

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Jeff M. said:


> @Brink Hey Buddy looking good, using a square to check for twist is a great idea!!! I was always under impression you would have to make a wood ones



I’m a closet minimalist

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jeff M.

@Brink Besides save the wood for projects... Right!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Top and bottom of one half is smoothed.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Brink

Same thing in the other half

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jeff M.

@Brink Looking good buddy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Jeff M. said:


> @Brink Looking good buddy



The top, or my over developed arms and shoulders?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Brink

Brink said:


> The top, or my over developed arms and shoulders?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Put some pants on, would ya!?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

DKMD said:


> Put some pants on, would ya!?



Why?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

10’ Long enough?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Dang Jon!!!!!


----------



## Jeff M.

That is a ballroom table not a workbench! holy cow!! Great work Jon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> Dang Jon!!!!!



Sounds like my mother

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Jeff M. said:


> That is a ballroom table not a workbench! holy cow!! Great work Jon!



Or a long board

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Sounds like my mother



Difference being that mine was said in admiration!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> Difference being that mine was said in admiration!



That’s how I got my nickname. Third grade had no less than 7 Johns ( and one Jon). Teacher got tired of yelling out my overly long last name, so she shortened it.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Brink

Figuring out a vise

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Bigger dovetails for the other end

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Looking good brinkster....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I honestly don't know how you can build that thing with the commitment and labor of love that you are and then give it away. I know it's a commissioned job, but still.......


----------



## Brink

woodtickgreg said:


> I honestly don't know how you can build that thing with the commitment and labor of love that you are and then give it away. I know it's a commissioned job, but still.......



Easy. I’m starting to hate it

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Texasstate

Awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

More vise parts

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Almost ready to start fitting it to the top

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## NYWoodturner

Holy crap Brink. That’s a beauty AND a beast. How much does it weigh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy crap Brink. That’s a beauty AND a beast. How much does it weigh?



Around 800 lbs

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

That’s going to be too nice to use...I’d be afraid to ruin it

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Wow......


----------



## Brink

More figuring out all these vise parts

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

The belly of the beast

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink

When the joinery is tight, and the plane is sharp

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink

Three coats of shellac on the underside.
Note the corner with blue tape.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink

This area gets many coats of wax, as well as all sliding surfaces of the tail vise. But no wax under the bolster, that needs to stay put

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Lift, flip over, pick up my male parts from the floor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Make sure everything lines up

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings

Brink said:


> Lift, flip over, pick up my male parts from the floor


It's a wonder they didn't roll out the door after lifting that!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Wildthings said:


> It's a wonder they didn't roll out the door after lifting that!!



The floor is pitched inward.
That way the water that seeps in stays in the far corner

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Brink

And, if they rolled out the door, it’s down the hill, over the bank and off to the lake

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

@Brink - What is the reason behind making the sliding portion wider than the rest of the top?


----------



## Brink

Schroedc said:


> @Brink - What is the reason behind making the sliding portion wider than the rest of the top?



The top is in two halves. To cover the joint and filler strip, I made a screw on apron for the front edge.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Machining some lock collars so the vises don’t get over extended

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

In the thread title, it mentions two vises.

Time to plan the knee vise. Starting with a piece of 16/4 QS red oak.



 



 

To go here

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Brink

Stock prep. This is QS red oak, with ray flecks, too

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink

Getting in some cloud lift details.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

All that carving uncovered a worm hole.
So I grain matched a plug for it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Getting ready to join the two halves..

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Chris Geeo

Beautiful work so far @Brink ! Awesome addition to any shop!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

Both tops have been sized and finished underneath. 
Big day of moving equipment and bringing the base back in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

Starting final assembly

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink

Joining the two halves

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

An ugly joint like this must be covered by an apron.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Top has been flattened, all joinery tightened up. Ready for sanding and finish.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg

It's beautiful. I used to make big benches like that, but over the years each one I make seems to get smaller, they just take up so much space. I cant help but think that this guy must have a huge space to put this in. A space that most of us just dream about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Sand, sand , sand

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink

Time for finish

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Lou Currier

When does my new bench get delivered

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

That is Bada$$ Brink. Now you have time for the Mallet swap!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

*WHAT???!!! A POWER TOOL?!*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Wildthings said:


> That is Bada$$ Brink. Now you have time for the Mallet swap!!



I’m not done, yet


----------



## Brink

rocky1 said:


> *WHAT???!!! A POWER TOOL?!*



Where?


----------



## Brink

Lou Currier said:


> When does my new bench get delivered



8 months after I start

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> Where?



First thing I noticed too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> First thing I noticed too!
> View attachment 145532



It’s an abrasive vacuum attachment

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Go through 8 months, and 18 pages, everything done with hand tools, get right down to the last thing to do, and breaks out the electric sander.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

I think that's a "sandpaper" weight!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

Brink said:


> View attachment 145556
> 
> View attachment 145557
> 
> View attachment 145558



I love those older worm drive saws! My Milwaukee doesn't ever get loaned out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

When I hit lottto, I'm going to hire you for my new bench....

Untill then, I'll just drool on my phone...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> When I hit lottto, I'm going to hire you for my new bench....
> 
> Untill then, I'll just drool on my phone...



Mental note:
Do not borrow Marc’s phone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink

First coat was wet sanded, second coat is on

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Buff it

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink

Machined another wheel to fit on a vice screw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Parallel bar

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Brink

Last of the finish is done

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Spinartist

A master at work (or play) !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

It’s done!
Finished!
Completed!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings

My oh My!! Who in their right mind would use that for a work bench instead of just displaying it

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Way cool...how does that vice on the left side work/what’s it fer?


----------



## Spinartist

No Sir, you're not done!!! Needs to be delivered & you need to get paid!!

BTW, AWESOME BENCH!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

Now that you're done messing around with that bench, you can make something Seriously, that's the finest bench I've ever laid eyes on!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

A drop-dead beautiful piece of art. I would never use it for a real workbench, however. My bench has dozens of dents, scratches, cuts and wood finish on it. It would po me to put a dent or cut in that piece of furniture. But I hand it to you, never seen a prettier one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Just an incredible piece Jon, museum worthy! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful finely crafted work. I have enjoyed watching this build. Thanks for taking the time to post all the pics.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

I'm without words on this one. Absolutely spectacular and what a gorgeous bench. I bet it weighs a ton and a half. Just beautiful work sir and well worth all the time and effort that you put into it. (I guess a had words after all)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink

Wildthings said:


> My oh My!! Who in their right mind would use that for a work bench instead of just displaying it



Ah, the hint is in the thread title


----------



## Brink

Lou Currier said:


> Way cool...how does that vice on the left side work/what’s it fer?



It’s for work holding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink

There’s a wicked twist to this build.

The clue is in the thread title.

We all know there’s two vises...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Brink said:


> There’s a wicked twist to this build.
> 
> The clue is in the thread title.
> 
> We all know there’s two vises...



I know!!!!! Sweden blonde twins needed a prop for a photo shoot as attractive as they are and each wanted their own vice!!
That's it right? I mean, what else could it be right??????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

A monkey torture table

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Tony said:


> I know!!!!! Sweden blonde twins needed a prop for a photo shoot as attractive as they are and each wanted their own vice!!
> That's it right? I mean, what else could it be right??????



You have a better chance of me and my doppelgänger in daisy dukes and halter tops....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Has something to do with console-ation ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

console....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I've thought from the beginning it would be an entertainment center.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

a tv display console? for a wood working company that too much money to spend....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> console....



Yup, it’s a console...
A hall table! Of all things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Unbelievable!! Well as long as the check was good who cares, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

That's exactly what I would use it for!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

So why make it as a work bench

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

So when the wife gets done knocking dings in it, and grows tired of it, and decides she wants to make a closet there, about the time you retire, you have one jam-up nice work bench to migrate to the shop, while she thinks you spent all that money having furniture built for the house, why else. It's called "_planning ahead!!_"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

